# Croatian (BCS): with



## vatreno

In my book there are a couple of words with many possibilities to use depending on the circumstance. Can some one please explain the difference in usage of these (examples would be good):
  With is listed as- kod, od , za, sa

xxx

  I know there are others like this also. Please list any other common ones.
Hvala!


----------



## slavic_one

Actualy I can't think of any example when "with" can be translated as "kod", "od", "za"...
_Bio sam *kod* njega_ - _I was *at* his place_ (maybe this can be translated as _I was *with* him_ so maybe that can be example for with = kod)
_Idem *od* svoje kuće_ - _I'm going away *from* my house_ (maybe sometimes in sentences like _Ova kuća je napravljena *od* drva_ - _This house is made *out of *wood _- _This house is made *from* wood _- _This house is made *with* wood_)
_Dat ću to *za* njega_ - _I'll give that *for* him
_
The most correct translation is *s* (*sa*) and it always goes with noun in instrumental (*s* can go with genitive, but then it's refered to a place and it's translated as *from* - Skačem s mosta = I'm jumping from a bridge).


----------



## hinko

Do you even have to use any word? I've noticed many times sentences like "Idemo autom." or "Dođi autom." and I thought the word "sa" can be dropt out.


----------



## slavic_one

"Idem s autom" is not correct sentence. If you say "Idem s autom/vlakom/zrakoplovom" it's like you and your can/train/airplane going somewhere together, as it's alive. If you want to say that you're going somewhere by car, or some other vehicle, you need to say it without "s(a)"!


----------



## jazyk

> Do you even have to use any word?


I don't speak Croatian, but I know other Slavic languages, so I'll dare to say that they use it to express company, as to go with someone to the movies, for example.


----------



## dudasd

Some examples:

I am living with my parents: Živim *kod* (svojih) roditelja.
With people like him, you never know what to expect: *Kod *ljudi kao što je on, nikad ne znaš što da očekuješ.
I cried with pain: Povikao sam *od* bola/boli.

At the moment I can't remember any examples with "za" meaning, but I am sure they do exist. Also, there are some constructions where "with" is translated as "na" (on).


----------



## slavic_one

jazyk said:
			
		

> I don't speak Croatian, but I know other Slavic languages, so I'll dare to say that they use it to express company, as to go with someone to the movies, for example.



Yes, when it goes with instrumental. But as I already said it can be with genitive when it defines position.



			
				dudasd said:
			
		

> I am living with my parents: Živim *kod* (svojih) roditelja.


It can be, but it's more common to say _Živim s roditeljima_. _Živim kod roditelja_ to me sounds a little bit like the person rents his parents' house, not as if he's a part of the family.



			
				dudasd said:
			
		

> I cried with pain: Povikao sam *od* bola/boli.


Doesn't seems as the happiest translation, but ok let's say it can be.


----------



## dudasd

slavic_one said:


> It can be, but it's more common to say _Živim s roditeljima_. _Živim kod roditelja_ to me sounds a little bit like the person rents his parents' house, not as if he's a part of the family.


 
I agree that the both forms are correct, but the phrase "živeti sa (nekim)" also means "to have a relationship with" (meaning a love relationship, marriage or an affair); let me remind you to the old joke: "Jesi li čuo da taj-i-taj živi s majkom?" - "A imaju li djece?" Anyway, "živjeti kod roditelja" is common enough to be an example.



slavic_one said:


> Doesn't seems as the happiest translation, but ok let's say it can be.


 
That's the only proper translation, actually. I shouted with horror, I laughed with happiness, I was trembling with fear - always is translated as "od", whenever the feeling means the cause of the act.


----------



## dudasd

An appendix: I think I found one of the examples for "za" meaning:

With that money, you can buy a lot of things: *Za* taj novac možeš kupiti mnogo stvari. ("Od tog novca" and "Tim novcem" are regular constructions also, but "Za taj novac" sounds even a bit more common; at least enough to be a proper example.)


----------



## slavic_one

dudasd said:


> An appendix: I think I found one of the examples for "za" meaning:
> 
> With that money, you can buy a lot of things: *Za* taj novac možeš kupiti mnogo stvari. ("Od tog novca" and "Tim novcem" are regular constructions also, but "Za taj novac" sounds even a bit more common; at least enough to be a proper example.)



Yes, fair enough example


----------



## vatreno

dudasd said:


> let me remind you to the old joke: "Jesi li čuo da taj-i-taj živi s majkom?" - "A imaju li djece?" Anyway, "živjeti kod roditelja" is common enough to be an example.



Can you please explain the joke?


----------



## dudasd

Hmmm, it's a bit lascive. It's based on the double meaning of the "živjeti s nekim" (to live with someone) phrase. So the joke literally means: "Have you heard that XY is living with his mother?" (meaning: he is living in his mother's home, not in his own), and the stupid question is: "And do they have any children?" (meaning XY and his mother, because they are "living together", which would be usually said for a couple). For example, if a woman says: "I've been living with XY for ... months", you can translate it as: "I've been sharing my bed with XY for ... months", even if they don't live in the same house. Of course, when you talk about your parents, people usually won't react as the guy from the joke.  But if you have a room-mate and you say that you are living with him... hmmm, I would recommend some caution and the verb "stanovati" (to dwell), otherwise someone could think something strange about your and your room-mate's mutual relation.


----------



## musicalchef

I've been meaning to ask how to pronouce the "s" when it means "with."  Does it kind of hang on to the next word, or is it pronouced separately?  If separately, does it sound more like just a "sss," or "ess," or what?


----------



## slavic_one

musicalchef said:


> I've been meaning to ask how to pronouce the "s" when it means "with."  Does it kind of hang on to the next word, or is it pronouced separately?  If separately, does it sound more like just a "sss," or "ess," or what?



Don't know what you mean by "sss" and "ess", "s" is pronounced as "s" in english spear, summer, sex, spa and so on....
And in the most cases, it's pronounced together with word that goes after.


----------

